

I made Ghost work with multiple users - bazzleme
https://github.com/mkawalec/Ghost
It is a very rudimentary solution, but it gets the job done in a simple case, when you need a small number of trusted users to post to the same blog.<p>The usual disclaimer of sleeping dragons in the code applies, enjoy.
======
barteklol
Wow, that's what I waited for!

